# Werber sucht noch nicht Spieler (Neu- oder Wiedereinsteiger)



## Slystaler (30. September 2016)

Hey,

 

ich suche aktuell noch einen, der wieder oder neu anfangen möchte zu spielen.

 

Ich hätte einen Charakter, den ich mit demjenigen hochziehen würde und könnte mit Gilde, Taschen und Startkapital nachhelfen.

 

Ich spiele auf dem Server Blackhand (PvE), welcher einer der großen, deutschen Horde-Server ist. Hier spiele ich dementsprechend auch Horde.

 

Meistens bin ich nachmittags online und am Wochenende dann auch fast ganztägig. Das Gilden-TS kann dann auch mitgenutzt werden und sollte es auch zum zusammen spielen.

 

Gruß

 

Slystaler / Martin


----------

